
Show HN: Real estate (land) public records aggregator – Parcelix.com - alexu
http://www.parcelix.com/
======
alexu
I started searching for a piece of land for a cabin and I was surprised how
many clicks does it take to find county tax data. So I built this (and
companion extension for Chrome -
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/real-estate-tax-
re...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/real-estate-tax-
records-s/ngkjcmicenjkmhonhkgmlbingipjbknk))

It works great for WA, some other states/counties may have spotty coverage.

